

Raytracer on a business card in Rust, C++ and Go - homarp
https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-dev/2013-September/005735.html

======
ctdonath
Not seeing the "business card" formatted versions for Rust or Go. Nicely
minimized, but with generous whitespace across several pages.

~~~
homarp
Rust one is here: [https://github.com/huonw/card-
trace/blob/master/mini.rs](https://github.com/huonw/card-
trace/blob/master/mini.rs)

The Go one is indeed not minified.

